# Batteries?



## Blackglass (Oct 28, 2009)

I found these while digging at one of my friends 1870's-1900's trash pits. He says he finds them all the time, and broke one open once. Its made up of layers on the inside. They feel, and sound like when hit together, hard chalk. I have no idea what these are, but my best guess weould be some kind of battery? here's the pic.

 Any ideas?


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 28, 2009)

you'd be correct...we dig em all the time too


----------



## athometoo (Oct 28, 2009)

WE FIND THEM HERE IN TEXAS IN T.O.C DUMPS TOO . 2 OR 3 DIFFERENT VARIETYS .


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats cool! I guess they were used widely, but do know what they went to?
     Thanks
             Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are carbon battery cores from early dry-cell batteries.. here's some info:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinc-carbon_battery


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, those were some big batteries! Thanks for the info all!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

The sick part is.. they weren't even rechargeable .. [>:]


----------



## zombiekiller75 (Dec 15, 2018)

Awesome now I know what they are too. I've dug a few of them & wondered.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 23, 2018)

I find them scuba diving alot, however the outer part is usually withered away quite a bit.


----------



## RickNC (Dec 26, 2018)

I also find them often.


----------



## Warf rat (Dec 30, 2018)

Me to, some big round ones to. I haven't found a old lightbulb. Found a couple of old fuses those screw in kind.


----------

